# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Μια χαζη ερωτηση για trimmer

## stratus

Οταν λεμε trimmer 10k τι σημαινει το 10κ;Ποια θα ειναι η διαφορα αν βαλουμε ενα τριμμερ 500k;

----------



----------


## P@s@ris!

Δεν είναι χαζή η ερώτηση φίλε μου για κάποιον που ξεκινάει!!!!

Λοιπόν το 10Κ σημαίνει 10  κίλο ωμ (10ΚΩ)
που είναι 10.000 ωμ...!!!

αντίστοιχα και τα 100ΚΩ και τα 500ΚΩ κτλ.!!!!

ελπίζω να το ξεκαθάρισες φίλε μου!!!!
ότι δεν κατάλαβες ρώτα!!!!

----------


## Mihos

Γιατί είναι χαζή η ερώτηση;;; Καθόλου χαζή. Όταν λέμε ότι το τρίμερ είναι 10k εννοούμε ότι η αντίσταση μεταξύ των δύο ακρέων λήψεων είναι 10k. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η μεσαία λήψη θα έχει ως προς τις γειτονικές τις αντίσταση που κυμένεται από 0 έως 10k (ανάλογα με τη θέση του τρίμερ). Όμως R12 + R23 = 10k *ΠΑΝΤΑ*. Όπου R12 είναι η αντίσταση μεταξύ του 1ου και του μεσαίου "ποδαρακίου" και R23 η αντίσταση μεταξύ του μεσαίου και του τρίτου.

----------


## xampos

ενα τριμερ των 10 κ μπορει να παρει τιμες απο 1 ωμ εωσ 10 κ ενω ενα τριμερ των 500 κ παιρνει τιμες απο 1 εως 500 . τωρα εσυ αν θες ενα κυκλωμα  να μεταβαλεται η αντισταση σε ενα σημειο απο 1 ων εως 9ΚΩ θα βαλεις ενα οσο πιο κοντα στηνξ τιομη ποθ θες πχ 10 ΚΩ γι σκεψου πως αν βαλεις ενα πολυ μεγαλυτερο πχ 500ΚΩ τοτε για να παρει την  τιμη 10 ΚΩ θα πρεπει να το γυρισεις ελαχιστα και δεν θα μπορεις να το δουλεψεις οχι οτι δεν θα κανει δουλεια

----------


## QED

10Κ σημαίνει 10ΚΩ = 10000 Ω
Το τρίμμερ είναι μια μεταβλητή αντίσταση. Έχει τρία ποδαράκια, στα δύο η αντίσταση θα είναι 10Κ και από το μεσαίο που είναι ο δρομέας θα παίρνεις μια τιμή από 0Ω έως 10ΚΩ.

----------


## stratus

Eυχαριστω!

----------


## JimKarvo

Να κάνω και εγώ την χαζή μου ερώτηση?  :frown: 

Πως συνδέουμε ένα trimmer?

Ποιό είναι το "Α" ποιό το "E" και ποιο το "S"?
Πχ σε αυτό το trimmer...
http://rocky.digikey.com/weblib/CTS/...ES%20BLACK.jpg

----------


## mariosm

Δημητρη τα τριμμερ εχουν "Α" , "E" και "S";

----------


## JimKarvo

Είναι τριμμερ αντίστασης, και στο σχέδιο μου έχει το εξής..

----------


## mariosm

Τωρα καταλαβα. Το S ειναι το μεσαιο στη φωτογραφια. Το Α ειναι το αριστερο και Ε το δεξι.

----------


## JimKarvo

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: 
Υπάρχει κάποιο τιπ για να τα θυμάμαι? :P

----------


## mariosm

Το S ειναι παντα στη μεση. Τα αλλα δυο μπορουν να συνδεθουν και αντιστροφα χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Ένα "τρίμμερ ποτενσιόμετρο" (trimmer pot -potentiometer- ή preset pot) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά δύο τρόπους:

1.Σαν ποτενσιόμετρο, με τον δρομέα (μεσαίο ποδαράκι) να επιλέγει ένα μέρος της εφαρμοζόμενης στα άλλα δύο ποδαράκια τάσης (διαιρέτης τάσης με μεταβλητό λόγο τάσεων). Συνήθως το ένα από τα 2 ακρινά ποδαράκια συνδέεται στη "γείωση" (κοινό αρνητικό) και στο άλλο εφαρμόζεται η προς διαίρεση τάση.

2.Σαν μεταβλητή αντίσταση (trimmer resistor), ανάμεσα στον δρομέα και το ένα από τα 2 ποδαράκια. Με το άλλο συνδεδεμένο στον δρομέα ή ασύνδετο, "στον αέρα"
(nc=not connected). Χρησιμοποιούνται δηλαδή αντί για τρεις, δύο μόνο ακροδέκτες.

Εκτός από τα τρίμμερ άνθρακος, υπάρχουν και σύρματος (ισχύος).

Μηχανικά, τα τρίμμερ διακρίνονται σε κάθετα (όρθια) και οριζόντια (παράλληλα με την επιφάνεια της πλακέτας). Ρυθμιζόμενα με κατσαβίδι ή με το χέρι, με πλαστικό άξονα.

Επίσης υπάρχουν πολύστροφα (multiturn) τρίμμερ, για λεπτομερή, μικρομετρική ρύθμιση ακριβείας.


Εκτός από τα τρίμμερ ποτενσιόμετρα, υπάρχουν και τρίμμερ μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές. Σ'αυτά αντί για αντίσταση σημειώνεται η χωρητικότητα, σε pF.

Τέλος κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν -*εντελώς* *λανθασμένα*, από άγνοια-, τον όρο τρίμμερ ... και για τα ντίμμερ (dimmer)!

----------



----------


## nikknikk4

http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/pyknwtes.html#bookmark7

http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/antistaseis.html#bookmark5

*κάνε ψάξιμο και στα υπόλοιπα καλή αρχή* *καλό διάβασμα*

http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/menu.html

.

----------



----------

